# Need CPT Code for Re-resection of Left Atrial Myxoma



## kfrycpc (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello,

I have a claim for CPT 33530 but it is not reimbursable without the primary procedure, which is *Re-resection of Left Atrial Myxoma*  code.  Can you help?

Thanks!
Kellie


----------



## lisigirl (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Kellie,

CPT 33530 can only be billed with cabg and valve procedures. Resection of an atrial myxoma is billed with 33120-33130 (I think. I'm at home and i don't have my CPT book in front of me) so you can't bill the re-op code with this procedure.

I should add, the original surgery also had to be a cabg and/or valve procedure so if the initial surgery was resection of a myxoma, you can't bill for a re-operation.

If the surgery was more difficult than usual because of adhesions (or what have you), you could add modifier 22 if the documentation supports this.

Lisi, CPC
eharkler@nmh.org


----------

